# Sugar Pumpkins?



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

Are they safe for a puppy to play with and eat?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I know cooked pumpkin is ok...try google!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed lucy the canned pumpkin stuff from the store (libby's) and I also gave her small pieces of the pumpkin i carved to snack on.

I think it should be fine just don't let him eat the whole thing. I don't know how long a pumpkin is going to last a shepherd puppy... 5 maybe 10 minutes of fun/quiet..?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pumpkin: *High in fiber, vitamins A, B, calicum, copper, magnesium, potassium and zinc

don't know about it being raw...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would think it would be ok except I would be concerned about them eating the whole thing. Pumpkin is good for both constipation and diarrhea so to much might make them constipated? I would google.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

I give mine canned pumpkin every now and then, but not sure if that is the same. Your pup is sooo cute!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Take it away if he/she gets to the seeds, most seeds are dangerous.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Canned pure pumpkin is great when need the help settle their stomach. I think a few weeks ago there was a thread going around and some posters had pics of their dogs playing with gourds and pumpkins. Good point about seeds....not sure on that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Those lil pumpkins are pie pumkins. Pumkins are fine in moderation, most dogs won't eat a whole one. My dogs had a blast playing, rolling the pumkins around. They chewed, shredded destroyed them more than ate them.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

